# Nissan Infiniti Power Valve Assembly repair VQ35DE 14510-8J19E 14510-8J110 Murano,



## dprime (May 15, 2012)

On the passenger side of this model engine, there is a small solenoid that powers a butterfly valve that varies the length of the air intake before the manifold. Nissan calls this the "power valve" The little plastic clip deteriorates over time and the push rod separates from the valve. Nissan wants over $100.00 for the valve assembly and does not sell the clip alone.... but I do. I have one of these engines and after listening to that valve rattle, and pushing the actuator rod through what was left of the plastic clip for the umpteenth time, I went looking for a repair option. This is it. This clip installs in seconds and restores functionality to the Power Valve. 

Nissan Infiniti Power Valve Assembly repair VQ35DE DIY Intake Valve Repair Clip | eBay


----------

